# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  عايزة اتعلم الهدوء و الحكمة و ان شخصيتي تبقي اقوي شوية

## nonaz

انا عبيطة و تافهة جدا مع اني مهندسة
الناس بتستعبطني عشان بصدق اي حاجة تتقال لي
بصدق اي كلمة
فبيكدبوا و يوقعوني في مشاكل عشانهم و يضحكوا
يعني من الاخر شخصيتي حاسة انها ضعيفة و بيستفزوني بسرعة و ممكن حد ينرفزني عشانه بسرعة
عايزة اتعلم الهدوء و الحكمة و ان شخصيتي تبقي اقوي شوية 
انا 26 سنة لكن مخ طفلة
و ده تاعبني في حياتي جدا
شكاكة و موسوسة و في نفس الوقت بقع في مشاكل كتير لما بثق في الناس
معنديش حل وسط 
من الاخر شخصيتي زفت و مش عارفة اصلحها مع ان من و انا 18 سنة تقريبا بحاول اصلحها

----------


## د.عادل

> انا عبيطة و تافهة جدا مع اني مهندسة
> الناس بتستعبطني عشان بصدق اي حاجة تتقال لي
> بصدق اي كلمة
> فبيكدبوا و يوقعوني في مشاكل عشانهم و يضحكوا
> يعني من الاخر شخصيتي حاسة انها ضعيفة و بيستفزوني بسرعة و ممكن حد ينرفزني عشانه بسرعة
> عايزة اتعلم الهدوء و الحكمة و ان شخصيتي تبقي اقوي شوية 
> انا 26 سنة لكن مخ طفلة
> و ده تاعبني في حياتي جدا
> شكاكة و موسوسة و في نفس الوقت بقع في مشاكل كتير لما بثق في الناس
> ...


اهلا يا باشمهندسة




> عايزة اتعلم الهدوء و الحكمة و ان شخصيتي تبقي اقوي شوية


قبل ان تتعلمي الهدوء والحكمة وتقوى شخصيتك عليكي اولاً ان تحبي نفسك وان تكون نظرتك لنفسك افضل مما ذكرتي
كيف لكي ان تصفي نفسك بانك عبيطة وتافهة؟؟




> من الاخر شخصيتي زفت و مش عارفة اصلحها مع ان من و انا 18 سنة تقريبا بحاول اصلحها


ثمانية سنوات ولم توفقي في اصلاح ما تعاني منه
على اي حال وبغض النظر عما ذكرتي وبصفة عامة:
لكي يتمكن المرء من اصلاح نفسه يجب عليه تحديد ذلك.
ثم يبدء في الامعان والتفكير فيما يجب ان يكون عليه.
ثم يبدء في التفكير كيف له ان يعدل صفة او يمحو اخرى.
قوة الإرادة والعزيمة على التغيير ـ القناعة التامة بالقدرة على الإصلاح ـ الرضى عن النفس مهما كانت ـ فانا هو انا ولن اكون غيري ـ ولكني استطيع ان اعدل مما لا يعجبني في شخصيتي .
ان استسلمت لليأس لن انجح ابداً ولن استطيع التغير.
ويبدء في مرحلة التنفيذ ، ويفضل ان يدون ذلك كنقاط مثلاً : 
1.  الثقة العمياء ـ لا يجد ان اثق في كل من اتعامل معهم، فلا يصدق الجميع. وعلي الا اتسرع في الحكم على الامور حتى اكتشف بنفسي الحقيقة.
2. سرعة الغضب : كيف يستفزوني ؟ ولماذا اغضب ومتى؟ ..... (تكتب الاجابة) كيف لي ان اسيطر على اعصابي ولا يكون انفعالي سريع واظهر غضبي على الاقل. علي ان اتحكم اكثر في غضبي. عندما اشعر بالغضب اتنفس بعمق شديد واخرج الزفير بهدوء وابتسم وانا افكر في رد مناسب لا اندم عليه.

وهكذار يجب وقفه مع النفس للإصلاح.
واكرر لابد لنا ان ننظر لانفسنا بنظرة افضل مما ذكرتي
وتأكدي بانك لستي ضعيفة الشخصية ....     فضعيف الشخصية لا يستطيع باي حال من الاحوال ان يصف نفسه بهذه الصفات.

لكي تحياتي

----------


## nonaz

اشكرك علي النصائح الغالية
انا فعلا احيانا ادون ما اخطئ فيه و لكن 10 ايام اكسل
ساحاول مرة اخري 
ادعوا لي بالتوفيق

----------


## nonaz

ادعوا لي ضعفي مع ناس اعلي مني او حتي اقل مني بيحطم اعصابي و بيديهم فرصة للتمادي 
بحاول يا دكتور اصلحمن نفسي بحاول ارجع لاستكمال دراسات العليا الي بدأت فيها و اهملتها 
هرجع اركز في شغلي برغم الضغطالي حواليا فيه
بس المعاملة السيئة من من اعطاه الله السلطة تضغط علي اعصابي و دائما اهرب من مشاكلي بعدم الذهاب للعمل او اخذ اجازة
بحاول اركز ربنا يسهل الامور كلها ان شاء الله

----------

